# Kamagra



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

A friend of mine gave me a sachet of this stuff earlier in the week and finally got to try it last night. Fantastic stuff i have to admit. Harder for a hell of alot longer 

However today everytime i see something that is slightly arousing(Fit girl etc). I'm at full attention again. Hope it wears off soon as it could be embarrassing if any half decent looking girls pop up to the office tonight


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

V?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

????


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Obviously not!


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

genocidalduck said:


> A friend of mine gave me a sachet of this stuff earlier in the week and finally got to try it last night. Fantastic stuff i have to admit. Harder for a hell of alot longer
> 
> However today everytime i see something that is slightly arousing(Fit girl etc). I'm at full attention again. Hope it wears off soon as it could be embarrassing if any half decent looking girls pop up to the office tonight


OMG - was this a wise admittance on a global site ? :lol: I was just gonna type "come again ?" but thought against it. :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

TeeTees said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > A friend of mine gave me a sachet of this stuff earlier in the week and finally got to try it last night. Fantastic stuff i have to admit. Harder for a hell of alot longer
> ...


I dont care....It was bloody good. Everyone that can get there hands on Viagra etc does it(Why its big buisness). Was the first time ive tried it. Just have to make sure i stay in for the following day if i do it again.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: You nutter! Wear some big baggy trousers and duct tape it too your leg  :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Can you get me some too please? I have never tried any of these, so I am wondering how many days it will keep me hard!


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

Dotti - watch out Vlastan is looking for Viagra - - - -stay away from him and Tosh if they manage to get any :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Soulctrla said:


> Dotti - watch out Vlastan is looking for Viagra - - - -stay away from him and Tosh if they manage to get any :lol:


Watch out? Most likely she will want to meet us both at the same time!! :lol:


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> A friend of mine gave me a sachet of this stuff earlier in the week and finally got to try it last night. Fantastic stuff i have to admit. Harder for a hell of alot longer
> 
> However today everytime i see something that is slightly arousing(Fit girl etc). I'm at full attention again. Hope it wears off soon as it could be embarrassing if any half decent looking girls pop up to the office tonight


you do know what this stuff is for dont you?

"Kamagra is a prescription medication that treats the physical problem of erectile dysfunction by increasing blood flow where you need it. This medication works for most men whether their erectile dysfunction is mild or severe"

but you saying that it keeps you going for longer or just helps with getting the tent up?

Niko


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

The problem is you took too much.
I've never heard of sachets of it before, but I have tried it in tablet form.
My g/f and I decided to try it after reading about a woman who took Viagra in FHM and said it helped her achieve 10's of orgasms a night.
The first time we tried it, I took half a tablet and the g/f chickened out.
The second time, I took a full one and she took a half, and the third time we both took one, although the g/f experienced some side effects (nausea and very flushed).
It's quite an interesting experience taking a tablet.
I didn't just take one and an erection popped up, it still needs some help, but when you do get an erection it's VERY firm.
It does dull the sensation a bit, which is why you probably last longer than normal, and it makes orgasms VERY intense.
My g/f also said it makes her bits very sensitive, and she really enjoyed it.
I ordered 7 tablets from an internet site ages ago, but haven't ordered any more.
I wouldn't rule it out though.

Don't just think that only people with erectile dysfunction need these, they can be enjoyed by everyone if taken properly.

Rogue


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Don't think I swallowed mine quick enough I got a stiff neck. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

kingcutter said:


> Don't think I swallowed mine quick enough I got a stiff neck. :lol: :lol:


Very good KC :lol:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Rogue said:


> they can be enjoyed by everyone if taken properly.
> 
> Rogue


Slightly dangerous statement, it is a POM after all right?

Quick search on the web reveals:



> The combination of Kamagra and nitrates can make your blood pressure suddenly drop to unsafe levels. You could get dizzy, faint, or even have a heart attack or stroke. Nitrates are found in many prescription medications that are used to treat angina (chest pain due to heart disease) such as nitroglycerin (sprays, ointments, skin patches or pastes, and tablets that are swallowed or dissolved in the mouth), isosorbide mononitrate and isosorbide dinitrate (tablets that are swallowed, chewed, or dissolved in the mouth). Nitrates are also found in recreational drugs such as amyl nitrate or nitrite (poppers).
> 
> Do not take this drug if you have serious heart disease or have had a recent heart attack / stroke, have low blood pressure or uncontrolled high blood pressure, are (hypersensitive) allergic to any of the ingredients.


I personally wouldn't want to be the person who said that everyone could take them just fine....


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

I bought the eye drops so i could look hard :roll: ....sorry...TAXI!!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

thehornster said:


> I bought the eye drops so i could look hard :roll: ....sorry...TAXI!!


 :lol:

Hev x


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Rogue said:


> It does dull the sensation a bit, which is why you probably last longer than normal, and it makes orgasms VERY intense.
> 
> Rogue


Spot on


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

does it keep the old bishop up for longer? or does it just make you get a stiffy again faster?

niko


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Niko said:


> does it keep the old bishop up for longer? or does it just make you get a stiffy again faster?
> 
> niko


Keeps you going longer. Even when finished he stays up until the thought of sex has completly gone. Until you want it again. Had a small drinks break then we were ready to go again.


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

due to my curious nature and love of science i believe it only right to undertake trials of this substance! in the name of science! cant help can it?
but you lot told your guinepigs that you took an time enhancing sustance? or left them to think you found your second wind?

just buy them off the net or need prescription?

niko


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

clived said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > they can be enjoyed by everyone if taken properly.
> ...


Taken properly means following the instructions.

Rogue


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

And "enjoyed by everyone" means? ;-)


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

clived said:


> And "enjoyed by everyone" means? ;-)


Ah, but now you've taken it out of context. 

The whole sentence was "they can be enjoyed by everyone if taken properly", so by following the instructions (which would also mean heeding any "do not take if blahblah" instructions") then they can be enjoyed.

But then, you knew what I meant anyway didn't you? :wink:

Rogue


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

So if the instructions are followed *everyone* cannot enjoy them? 

Anyway, not wishing to argue semantics at all - just wanting to make sure everyone does read the instructions and remembers that taking POMs without a prescription can have unwanted side-effects.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> So if the instructions are followed *everyone* cannot enjoy them?
> 
> Anyway, not wishing to argue semantics at all - just wanting to make sure everyone does read the instructions and remembers that taking POMs without a prescription can have unwanted side-effects.


You have the same side effects with and without prescription from your GP. And GPs don't bother sharing with you any side effects.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> You have the same side effects with and without prescription from your GP. And GPs don't bother sharing with you any side effects.


Nick, the point is that if the drug is contraindicated with any other medication you're taking, or you have an existing condition that the drug could exacerbate, it wouldn't be prescribed. So the "side effect" of say, a stroke, would not be "the same", as you wouldn't be prescribed the thing in the first place.

My point is that just treating these things like sex-smarties *without* stopping to consider what other effects the drugs might have might land you in trouble, and not just in a Jamie "my bulge won't go down" kind of way ;-)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Yes I agree with this.

I guess even a pill could kill if you mix with other medication or you have a condition already.

Jamie, made it through this time!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Bottom line is you SHOULD be fine as long as you're not taking any other Nitrate based medication.

Used to dable in the re-sale of Viagra when the drug was 1st licensed in the US.

Any drugs containing Nitrates need to be monitored, but if you're healthy & not on any Nitrate based drugs the side effects SHOULD be minimal at worst.

ALWAYS READ THE LABEL.

These drugs are now more widely used for recreational purposes than for medical reasons, which goes to shoe their popularity. Only ever tired Viagra a couple of times & they are great fun, but the dizziness is right & headaches (not too bad) are a common side effect.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Enough of this talk of risks and side effects. I want to hear more about the intended effects :roll:

Anyone got any links?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Enough of this talk of risks and side effects. I want to hear more about the intended effects :roll:
> 
> Anyone got any links?


Just do a search in the "FOR SALE" forum for those having to sell their beloved TT due to expanding family :roll:


----------

